# AKC Sanctioned OB Specialty Golden Retriever Match-Saco, ME



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

The Maine Golden Retriever Club is putting on a Obedience Match!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Bumping this up with the updated flyer info for those who may be interested!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wish I was closer!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wish you were too! There are so many prizes and goodies for the dogs and people!


----------

